# Traveling to the UK/Ireland



## getstoked (May 20, 2014)

Hello fellow canon users,

I will be traveling to the UK and Ireland for 2 weeks. I decided to bring both my 6D and my goPro (for when it's raining) but I can't decide which lenses to bring. I have a Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L backpack, so I probably have room for 2-3 lenses. I'll be walking around a lot so I don't want it to be too heavy.

Here's what I have:
70-300 IS/USM
100 2.8 macro
50 1.4 
24-105L

We will be doing a lot of sightseeing, including a bunch of castles, cliffs of Moher, tower of London, etc. 

I was thinking about bringing the 24-105 and the 50, but I wanted to get someone else's opinion since I have never traveled out of the US before. Also, how safe is it to carry around a DSLR. Luckily the camera is stored in the back part of my backpack, but I am just curious. I'm quite paranoid about theft.


----------



## mrzero (May 20, 2014)

Definitely the 24-105 and the 50. I would skip the 70-300 unless you are big on birds or something. I took mine to England, and the only time I used it was to try and get over the crowd at the changing of the guard at Buckingham Palace. I probably should have brought the 100mm macro instead, although I don't know what I would have used it for. The standard zoom and a low-light prime should be sufficient.

As for theft, I never felt unsafe anywhere in London or Edinburgh (scotland), but we just did the touristy stuff. You need to strike a balance between paranoia and naivety. The guys walking around with big glass hanging off their necks everywhere and huge camera bags look like easy targets. Think of yourself as a traveller with a camera, not a NatGeo photog on assignment, and you should be fine.

I only had a rebel when I went, but I used a Zing neoprene wrap for the camera-standard lens combo and a couple of padded velcro wraps on my extra lenses. I threw it all in my regular backpack for travelling, and took what I needed with on day outings in a small shoulder bag (a man-purse, not a camera bag). The one thing that struck me the most in London (compared to other European cities we had been to) was how anti-photography they are. There were a couple of places we went that forbade photography and also large bags, meaning they wanted you to check your camera bag at the desk and hope it was there when you got back. I am thinking Buckingham Palace and possible Windsor. The Zing came in handy, because security would let me keep the camera on my shoulder so long as it was wrapped, and nobody suspected I had a fast prime in my european man-bag. I don't know about Ireland, but I imagine it is somewhat similar. 

Also, I am jealous. Get the fish and chips pretty much as frequently as you can stand it, because you can't get anything like it in the States. And mushy peas.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 20, 2014)

The UK and Ireland are pretty safe, depending on what part of the US you live in, probably much safer than you are used to. Most of the time you gear will not warrant a second glance. Though, like anywhere else common sense is handy.
Personally I would go for the 24-105 and your 70-300. Depending on where you go there are some very good wildlife and landscape opportunities.
I live in South Wales so if you are travelling to this area let me know and I might be able to give you some suggestions, we have some excellent castles here.


----------



## mustafaakarsu (May 20, 2014)

I live in England, I'd take 24-105 and 70-300. So you can take both landscape and nature photos. 
I cannot make a comparison with other countries about theft, but I've never faced with such crime myself.


----------



## getstoked (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Mr_Canuck (May 23, 2014)

24-105 and 50. Or just the 24-105. Keep it light as possible. Or a Sony RX100...
Use a subtler, less geeky-touristy pack and blend in.


----------



## DigitalDivide (May 23, 2014)

I've never felt at risk with my camera anywhere I've traveled in Europe. However, you often see the advice not to leave valuables in your rental car because theft from vehicles can be a concern there. Sometimes parking lots in touristy areas will have a sign posted to this effect. When renting I always try to get a sedan with a separate trunk, or at least a hatchback or wagon (called an 'estate' in the UK) equipped with a luggage area cover. That way if I do need to leave my gear in the car it will be hidden from prying eyes, and my car will not be any more of a target than the next one.

That said, I haven't had any issues with theft. The best advice would be to insure your equipment before you go. Many homeowner's policies will allow you to cover photographic gear at a very reasonable cost.

As for lenses, like many others I have found the 24-105 L to be an excellent walk-around lens and it should serve you well. I would also bring your 70-300 L, which can be good for detail shots of architecture and landscapes as well as for wildlife. You can always leave it in your hotel if you don't think you'll need it on a given day.

I think that for the 50 and the macro it really comes down to your preferred shooting style. My 50 f/1.4 gets very little use these days, as the zoom with IS can handle most situations in which I might have reached for the prime. I take only occasional macro photos so I prefer to travel with a 25mm extension tube, which allows me to capture the shots I need while adding very little weight and bulk.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## lholmes549 (May 23, 2014)

I live in Ireland and I honestly wouldn't be too worried about theft. Just be sensible and maybe a little more cautious when in London with regards to how you carry your camera.
As far as lenses go, I love the 6D and 24-105 combo so for me that would be a must. Perfect for the landscapes of Ireland!
I would leave the 70-300 at home unless you're really into wildlife and think you'll have the opportunity to see some of it. 50 1.4 is another must for evenings.
To be honest I usually don't travel light, but if I was being really disciplined I would leave half my lenses at home, and I think you'd enjoy it more if you flipped between just the 24-105 and the 50 1.4!

Hope you enjoy our beautiful country!


----------



## lol (May 23, 2014)

When I was younger and stupider, I have had stuff stolen from my car, which were left on view. So don't do that!

More recently, at a meeting with a group of friends at a tourist location in central location, they had some bags lifted without anyone noticing, so do be extra careful if you have to put them down anywhere.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 23, 2014)

I'd be squarely in the 24-105 + 50 camp too if were in your situation.

Regarding theft, obviously tourists can and do get targeted in major cities in the UK just like most other countries but I wouldn't worry about it much; just take sensible precautions like not leaving things in plain sight and keep everything well zipped up when in crowds. Other than that, just accept that you will be subjected to "daylight robbery" by taxi drivers, souvenir shops etc ;D

Hope you really enjoy your stay in the UK!


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 24, 2014)

My suggestion: 6D + 24-105 solely. It is a great kit. 
Keep it light, this you can carry in a shoulder-bag and include other travel items. 

Exactly what I did in a tour of UK last spring. 
Wonderful country to travel - castles, nature, weather - all very photogenic. 
Include a few examples: 

Added: Include (of course) a spare battery, and a POL-filter. Also for me a Black-Rapid strap. 

Above kit was chosen based on this trip being primarily a family vacation (as opposed to primarily a photo-tour). I have found it wise to know when you do one or the other.
For at photo-tour I would add more - wider (for the cathedrals etc.) and longer optics, and 24 mm TS/E would be great, too. And the pub-photo would have benefitted from the 50mm 1.4.


----------



## Hannes (May 24, 2014)

Living in London I would say don't worry too much about your gear being stolen, as long as you are a little clever with it. For the uber touristy stuff (Southbank, around St Paul's, Big Ben) I'd say avoid the rucksack and leave the lens hood off if you want to blend in a little more. I generally carry the camera on my right shoulder and have my hand on it rather than hands off around the neck. If you are planning a visit to London Zoo or Richmond park at dawn the 70-300 could come in handy, otherwise I'd leave it at home and bring the 50mm along instead. In general you are going to be using the wider end of the lens anyway. Because it is so touristy people barely notice camera gear, even a 1 series with a 70-200 2.8 barely gets a glance. As a general pointer I would advice against shorts, floppy hat, sandals with socks, a map and loud american accents to make yourself less of a target. And don't wear the rucksack around the front unless you want every pickpocket within miles to chase after you. Common sense and blend in if you can and it won't be an issue.

When in London a pint Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese is worth it if you want slightly over the top olde England (if you are over 5'2" be careful though, the ceiling is low). When you arrive (if at Heathrow) buy yourself an Oyster card for £5 and save yourself a fortune on public transport, especially if you take the underground instead of heathrow express. If you land at Gatwick get the normal train instead of the express train and again save yourself a good chunk of money. If you are going by train around Britain book the tickets as far in advance as you can on nationalrail.co.uk as it is expensive on the day.


----------



## old_york (May 24, 2014)

Hi GetStoked. The 24-105 is a perfect lens for tourism anywhere, but TBH you'll be amazed just how much of the time it stays at its widest if you're heading to the big tourist attractions, - if the wallet can stretch to hiring one of the wider zooms while you're over here, then you may appreciate it. - There's only so far back you can walk in some situations!

As some people have said, the 70-300 will be good if you're outside of the cities....but I wouldn't have thought you'd use it too much unless you were out actively seeking wildlife, or at an event or something specific.

Personally I think the 50 is actually a little narrow for general walk round use in cities. It's great for street stuff if you're wanting a very "people-centric" look, but I prefer a quick 35mm in London. 

Security wise....I only ever feel self conscious when I have two bodies with me, or a white lens. I can merrily walk round London all day with with a 5d3 / 24-70 on a blackrapid strap and blend in with everyone else. (Especially if you're going to be around other tourists). 

Enjoy your time over here, and I hope the weather gets a little better before you arrive! 
(This weekend is a public holiday - therefore it's raining everywhere!!!!!)


----------



## Aichbus (May 24, 2014)

I can't see how anyone could suggest a possible selection of gear to someone they don't know. But if the question is about "what would _you_ take with you" I personally would never ever leave the house without my 70-300 L. So my minimum gear would be 24-105 L and 70-300 L (70-200 or 100-400 etc.), sometimes even only 70-300 L + 40 STM. And I really don't get why people seem to believe that a modest tele range like 70-300 is only good for nature. As I am addicted to urban details like clocks (www.clockspots.com) or typography (www.typokunst.de) I regularly walk across cities with either a 4/500L or even a 4/600L! + 70-300 + 24-105 + TS-E 17 (selection may vary). I have one advice though: Always have every thing close to your body. I am using the Lowe Pro technical harness for that. It also allows me to have the weight of the big white tele lens on my waist, not on my shoulder or neck when not in use. Ten years ago I wouldn't have thought to be able to use a 4/600 LII as a "walkaround" lens, but now I know that it is perfectly possible (for me). But then, I am quite tall and heavy myself. My wife for instance would be dragged down by the mere weight. And of course my suggestion for the OP is not to take along a 600 mm. But it really depends on what you want to shoot!


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 24, 2014)

PKinDenmark said:


> My suggestion: 6D + 24-105 solely. It is a great kit.
> Keep it light, this you can carry in a shoulder-bag and include other travel items.
> 
> Exactly what I did in a tour of UK last spring.
> ...


----------



## Vivid Color (May 24, 2014)

Dear getstoked: The advice from the other posters on various safety precautions to take is excellent. I will just add that I have found that most theft when traveling--whether it is in the US or abroad--is opportunistic. For that reason, I usually use small (travel-sized) combination padlocks to secure the double zipper pulls on my backpack. Yes, someone could just rip off the zipper pulls or cut through the nylon ties attached to them, but it would require far more effort than to just unzip the backpack from behind while I'm wearing it. Also, if you are sitting in a restaurant, place one of the legs of your chair through one of the shoulder straps if your pack is on the floor. You can also use the waist straps to secure your back to luggage carts or chairs or benches. And, under no circumstances should you let someone "watch" your camera bag or hold it if they offer to help you while you get your bags or change money. While this may seem obvious, if you are tired enough, it's easy to forget to be cautious. This type of "offer of help" was tried on me last August when I was at an overseas airport. The person was wearing some sort of ID (but for all I new he may have made it himself) and I was so exhausted from travel at the time that I wasn't thinking clearly and almost fell for it. Luckily, I came to my senses at the last minute. That all said, don't be paranoid, just be situationally aware and take precautions. The type of measures I discussed above are ones I employ whether I'm traveling abroad or in the US. Have a great trip! --Vivid


----------



## steen-ag (May 24, 2014)

I just returned from 13 days travel along the Whole coast in Ireland. I use most my Canon EF 17-40mm L and the EF70-200 L-IS: Indoor I shot with my EF50 mm 1,4.

All Lenses used on Canon 5D-II

Steen Aage Nielsen
Denmark


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (May 25, 2014)

Definitely the 24-105 and 50. The zoom will cover your landscapes/architecture and the prime will be useful in low light and for portraits. I went to Ireland a couple years ago before I was able to afford any decent gear. All the pics below were taken with a Sony point and shoot (DSC-W80). Would love to go back with my current setup.


----------



## Deva (May 25, 2014)

It all depends on what sort of pictures you normally take, but I would put a vote in for adding a 17-40mm to your bag - good for landscapes outside, invaluable on the inside, and relatively small and light. With the new 16-35 f4 coming out, you should soon be able to pick up a second-hand copy pretty cheaply from people upgrading.

Like others have said, my own approach would be to take your 24-105 & 70-300 with you, but then decide each day what you're more likely to use. If it's going to be an interior day, leave behind the 70-300.

Hope the weather is kind!


----------



## Pandypix (May 26, 2014)

8) I am about to head off to the UK and France very soon, I take a lot of photos of churches, buildings, landscapes in fact the only thing I can think of that I rarely do is take portrait photos. So I am stuck in choosing which of my lenses to take, every time I think I have it sorted ???. I have a 70d the choice of lens 18-135 STM, or 15-85 USM. Also 50mm 1.8 or 40mm 2.8 I really want to keep weight down as part of our trip is a bus tour. The mono pod may be a late addition for night shots stability. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 26, 2014)

getstoked said:


> I was thinking about bringing the 24-105 and the 50, but I wanted to get someone else's opinion since I have never traveled out of the US before.


The 24-105 + 50 combo would work very well and would cover most things you're likely to come across.

If you're getting a hire car and aren't too concerned about taking more gear, I'd also consider the 70-300, too. When I've visited the UK, most of my photos are taken at the wider end. But, I've always taken a 70-200 and am generally glad I did. 



Pandypix said:


> 8) I am about to head off to the UK and France very soon, I take a lot of photos of churches, buildings, landscapes in fact the only thing I can think of that I rarely do is take portrait photos.


Given your subjects, you'd probably prefer the wider 15-85mm. Re 50 vs 40, I'm conflicted. The wider aperture of the 50mm in theory makes it better suited for interior shots. But I do like my 40mm much more. Personally, I'd go with the 40mm.


----------



## Pandypix (May 26, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> getstoked said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about bringing the 24-105 and the 50, but I wanted to get someone else's opinion since I have never traveled out of the US before.
> ...



Thanks for your input I will admit I always love the feel of the 15-85mm when it is on my camera, perhaps I'll put both the 40mm and the 50mm it's not as if either of them weigh much hubby is not a photographer so if I swap the lens before we go out he will not notice haha. He did say while I was packing his suitcase you only need one lens don't you.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 26, 2014)

I've only been to France once (in fact, it was only just Paris). I had a 10-22mm with me and found a lot of uses for the 10mm end and at the time I wished for something wider. But these days, I'm much better at panoramic stitching. Don't forget that it is a great technique if you can't fit it all in.


----------



## Pandypix (May 26, 2014)

Well time is up 3 lenses will go I fly later today and my check list is done camera 2 memory cards 2 batteries & charger power adapter for plugs plus the waterproof pns for hubby I really hope he takes some photos. Thanks Hillsilly for your comments I can't wait to see Castles, Cathedrals and Palaces.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 3, 2014)

Pandypix said:


> Well time is up 3 lenses will go I fly later today and my check list is done camera 2 memory cards 2 batteries & charger power adapter for plugs plus the waterproof pns for hubby I really hope he takes some photos. Thanks Hillsilly for your comments I can't wait to see Castles, Cathedrals and Palaces.



Hope you have a great time over here!
There is no shortage of Castles large or small and some excellent cathedrals as well as some stunning landscapes - if the weather co-operates!
Frankly Britain is one of the safest places on the planet - even our roads! So get over and have a good time.
Hope you enjoy!
Next week I am off to Dublin (Ireland) for my nieces wedding - what a country!


----------



## getstoked (Jun 16, 2014)

Update:

Just got back from my trip. I ended up bringing the 24-105, 70-300 and 50 because i couldn't decide. I pretty much only used the 24-105 since I was in need of the wide-angle. I also used the 70-300 a few times to catch wildlife and some waterfalls in the distance, but that was it. I planned to use the 50 out at night, but with my intended level of intoxication, I opted not to bring my 6D out with me.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hope you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 20, 2014)

Aichbus said:


> I can't see how anyone could suggest a possible selection of gear to someone they don't know. But if the question is about "what would _you_ take with you" I personally would never ever leave the house without my 70-300 L. So my minimum gear would be 24-105 L and 70-300 L (70-200 or 100-400 etc.), sometimes even only 70-300 L + 40 STM. And I really don't get why people seem to believe that a modest tele range like 70-300 is only good for nature. As I am addicted to urban details like clocks (www.clockspots.com) or typography (www.typokunst.de) I regularly walk across cities with either a 4/500L or even a 4/600L! + 70-300 + 24-105 + TS-E 17 (selection may vary). I have one advice though: Always have every thing close to your body. I am using the Lowe Pro technical harness for that. It also allows me to have the weight of the big white tele lens on my waist, not on my shoulder or neck when not in use. Ten years ago I wouldn't have thought to be able to use a 4/600 LII as a "walkaround" lens, but now I know that it is perfectly possible (for me). But then, I am quite tall and heavy myself. My wife for instance would be dragged down by the mere weight. And of course my suggestion for the OP is not to take along a 600 mm. But it really depends on what you want to shoot!



I tend never to take my big lens (500 f/4L II) into cities. They just attract too much attention. I shot a big composite of the Houses of Parliament, and half my time was spent dealing with tourists (but it's too big and heavy that I would worry about anyone running off with it  ). How do you find that aspect?


----------

